# Douglas A-20 Havoc (1 Viewer)



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2016)

41st P.R.S. Guam 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Boala Island of Carum


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2016)

One of my favorites!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2016)

Tunisia 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2017)

Monkey Mecanic repairing guns, 1944 USAAF 47th BG 97th BS

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2017)

Just shows that the job can be done - if there isn't a Health and Safety inspector around !!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

July 1942. Servicing an A-20 bomber at Langley Field, Virginia. View full size. 4x5 Kodachrome transparency

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

USAAF A-20 Havoc Aircraft 417th BG Dutch East Indies 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

DOUGLAS A-20 TYPE ATTACK BOMBER ~ c. - 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

A-20 3 view

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

OLD WW2 MILITARY PHOTO SNAPSHOT AIRCRAFT NOSE ART A-17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

Original McD-D Color 8x10 Aircraft Photo - Douglas Plant w/ A-20 Havoc, DB7, DC3 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: British RAF DB-7 Bombers Awaiting Squadron Assignments!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Good one


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 11, 2019)

47 BG pictures someone was selling on ebay. They soon transitioned to A-26's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice aircraft.

Thanks for the interesting pictures.


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 12, 2019)

Note that in the last shot, Aircraft 62, it has the early insignia and the nose transparencies have been painted over with what looks like two additional machine guns installed.

Not also that on the earlier aircraft the carb air intake extends all the way to the lip of the cowl while on the later ones it is aft of the cowl. I am sure that simplified manufacturing and probably maintenance as well, but I wonder if there was a performance problem.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

A-20 Havoc During Skip Bombing Training, Orlando Florida '43 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

A-20 Havoc During Skip Bombing Training, Orlando Florida '43 II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## varsity07840 (Sep 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> A-20 Havoc During Skip Bombing Training, Orlando Florida '43 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552876


The A/C above and on the far right in the 2nd photo is an A-20B, which normally utilized the carburetor air filter shown in the photo. It was a separate piece that could added to the intake behind the cowl. You can see the joint in the picture.The other aircraft are repossessed Lend Lease RAF DB-7 Bostons. in combat, A-20Bs were only used in North Africa and Italy.


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 17, 2019)

There were were not a lot of A-20's seen after the war. In Europe when at least some of the USAAF units converted from A-20 to A-26, they flew their A-20's to an airfield in Scotland, got out of them with their engines still running and then gave them the power and ran them off the end of a cliff into the ocean.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2019)

.... they gave great service to the soviets


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

ORIGINAL WWII USAAF B-26 BOMBER NOSE ART PHOTO LA FRANCE LIBRE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

Press Photo: BEST! US Airman Move B-26 Bomber "PAD LADS" on Airfield; 1945!!! | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2019)

Everybody pushing except that one guy by the prop


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- A 20 Havoc Bomber plane Nose Art- GIRL w/ SKULL & BONES JACKET* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- A 20 Havoc Bomber plane Nose Art- SWEET WILLIAMS II* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Douglas A-20 Havoc at the California plant in Long Beach October 1942. tormentor4555

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 23, 2019)

Great photo!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo England 1944 A-20 Havoc bombers of US 410th Bomb 2697 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

BOSTON HAVOC- ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

410th Bomb Group - A-20 - 9th AF Original photo #4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

410th Bomb Group - A-20 - 9th AF Original photo #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

410th Bomb Group - A-20 - 9th AF Original photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

410th Bomb Group - A-20 - 9th AF Original photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

Vintage WWII USAAF Douglas A-20 P-70 Havoc Porcupine 8x10 photo Light Bomber | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## mariosou (Jan 21, 2020)

Very interesting photos
Late production A-20 types had transparent wing tips


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 USAAF Bomb Group With Dog before mission New Guinea 2689 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Wright Field, A-20 attack bomber lifts off with aid of rockets | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: A-20 Attack Bomber "CAMERA SHIP"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2020)

USAF Air Force Douglas A-20 B Havoc Night Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #49 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

WW2 OFFICIAL USAF INTEL DIVISION PHOTO, BOMBING OF HUMBOLT BAY NEW GUINEA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 9th Air Force A-20 HAVOC BOMBER 1942 Egypt 6 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2020)

RAF


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Photo WW2 avion Douglas A 20 Havoc bombardier format 10x15 cm n537 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: A-20 Attack Bomber Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

WWII Silver Gelatin Photograph, Douglas A20 Havoc DB-7 Boston. 1941. Signed | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## elbmc1969 (Oct 11, 2020)

Does anyone have photos (or even diagrams) of the tunnel gun position? I'm interested in both interior and exterior views.

Thanks!


----------



## elbmc1969 (Oct 13, 2020)

elbmc1969 said:


> Does anyone have photos (or even diagrams) of the tunnel gun position? I'm interested in both interior and exterior views.
> 
> Thanks!


OK, better Google search terms led me to all the pictures I need of the non-turreted version, including a manual on the gunner's compartment. Building an A-20 Havoc Pacific Strafer pg2

Incidentally, I realized that the crash of the DB-7 on January 23, 1939, with Captain Maurice Chemidlin of the French Air Force aboard, which set off a firestorm among isolationists, happened in our neighborhood! The Douglas bomber crashed in the parking lot of the North American Aviation plant, injuring 10 on the ground.

And just to be weirder, the location of that plant is now the location of the LA Lakers' practice facility.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2020)

Great site; I've had it bookmarked for a while but haven't looked around. Google seems to be getting worse over the last few years. The first page might be close to what you are looking for and then goes off in a variety of tangents. Google images is now next to useless


----------



## elbmc1969 (Oct 13, 2020)

Actually, I it was the first result on Google Images, once I used better search terms!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2020)

Tanks for postiong.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2020)

Douglas XA-20F

Douglas XA-20F No. 69 "Porcupine I." Note the modified nose with the 37mm cannon barrel protruding about three feet and the two remote turrets, each with twin .50 cal. machine guns, in the dorsal and ventral positions. (U.S. Air Force photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## elbmc1969 (Oct 22, 2020)

Manually loaded 37, or automatic?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2020)

elbmc1969 said:


> Manually loaded 37, or automatic?



I do not know Sir. 🤔


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

A-20 Bomber Plane Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: A-20 Attack Bomber "PISTOL PACKIN MAMA"!!! | eBay


Baugher: Douglas A-20G-25-DO 43-9391 (312th BG, 387th BS) destroyed at Nadzab Jul 4, 1944 when other aircraft exploded in bomb handling mishap

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2020)

What a unique name.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

WW2 RAF Photograph Album - Italy/Greece 1944/45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 23, 2020)

elbmc1969 said:


> Manually loaded 37, or automatic?


It was an automatic *T20E1* 37mm *left side feed* gun. The nose gun/cannon was not part of the original armament of the XA-20F. 




It was added and tested at Wright Field.
Cheers!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 26, 2020)

For those that don't know, Pima has just moved their G model to the display hangar after restoration. Looks good.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 RAF Photograph Album - Italy/Greece 1944/45 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 602780



Great album, I wonder what all the flags are on the side of the aircraft, in the bottom right pic. The Liberator in the background of the bottom left picture has had a bit of a whoopsie...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug USAAF Douglas P-40 Nighthawk - 2WK - RAR !!! | eBay

Douglas P-70 Nighthawk Catania

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

3- WW2 Original Photos Nose Art “Lana” From 85th Bomb Sq. Commanding Officer | eBay
WW2 Original Nose Art “Lana” Bomber From 85th Bomb Sq.Commanding Officer, Downey | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Admiral Beez (Dec 31, 2020)

It would have been good to see the nearly 200 Bostons Britain received in 1941 sent to Malaya.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* A-20 Havoc Bomber "Lady Josephine V" nose art ETO ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

WWII USAAF A-20 Havoc 3rd BG Harry Horse Nose Art Biak NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Douglas A-20G-25-DO Havoc 43-9119

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

Bargain Lot (108) Photos: US Army Air Corps Bomber Mechanic in England; 1944-45! | eBay

Havoc Barracuda 86 MISSIONS 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

*PHOTO* RAF DB-7 Havoc / Boston Bomber in Service BB-902 - Excellent 8x10 | eBay

BB-902

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Douglas P-70 Fighter 9776 9773 8x10 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Douglas P-70 Fighter 9776 9773 8x10 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





P-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

WWII DOUGLASS P-70 Havoc / BOEING B-17 guns being worked on1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII DOUGLASS P-70 Havoc / BOEING B-17 guns being worked on1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





P-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

WWII: HAVOC II DOUBLE CYCLONE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HAVOC II DOUBLE CYCLONE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





HAVOC II DOUBLE CYCLONE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## barneybolac (Jan 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* A-20 Havoc Bomber "Lady Josephine V" nose art ETO ~ Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 617700





https://www.aahs-online.org/journals/files/92079.pdf


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* RAF DB-7 Havoc / Boston Bomber in Service BB-902 - Excellent 8x10 | eBay
> 
> BB-902
> 
> View attachment 625731



Interesting image of an aircraft from one of the first DB-7 batches to arrive in the UK. This is an ex-French order DB-7 powered by two R-1830s, named Boston I in British service.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> HAVOC II DOUBLE CYCLONE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941



Nice front view that shows how slender the type's fuselage was. The Boston/Havoc II had the R-2600 engine as a point of difference to the earlier DB-7 Boston I. This type was the extensively remodelled version for USAAF needs which differed to the DB-7s that the Brits and French received. This is possibly Havoc II AH433 or AH464, which both had a battery of 12 X .303 MGs in the nose. There were issues with overheating, but AH433 had little issue with this at all, receiving praise, but AH464 was troublesome, with a dangerous concentration of carbon monoxide lingering in the aircraft after firing. Note the AI radar aerial in the extreme nose.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

A-20 Attack Bomber Group in Mediterranean Theater





























Bargain Lot Photos (17): USAAC A-20 Attack Bomber Group in Mediterranean Theater | eBay


Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Feb 28, 2022)

The third photo above is of an A-26 not an A-20. A-20 didn’t have a remote controlled belly turret like the A-26.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

Douglas A-20G Havoc with external belly fuel tank in flight














USAF Douglas A-20G Havoc with external fuel tank in flight WWII 8x10 Photo 363a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Douglas A-20G Havoc with external fuel tank in flight WWII 8x10 Photo 363a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

8th AAF A20 bomber, invasion stripes on wings, England 1944















A40, 8th AAF A20 bomber, invasion stripes on wings, Eng1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A40, 8th AAF A20 bomber, invasion stripes on wings, Eng1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

W8268 Ottawa Ontarrio No. 418 "City of Edmonton" (Intruder) Squadron, RCAF












BOSTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
BOSTON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

A-20 HAVOC BOMBER Langford Lodge 1945 NORTHERN IRELAND 























Original WWII Photo AAF A-20 HAVOC BOMBER Langford Lodge 1945 NORTHERN IRELAND 1 | eBay
Original WWII Photo AAF A-20 HAVOC BOMBER Langford Lodge 1945 NORTHERN IRELAND 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

1944 USAAF Bomb Group With Dog before mission New Guinea Havoc called Patches














WW2 Picture Photo 1944 USAAF Bomb Group With Dog before mission New Guinea 2689 | eBay


Reproduction of an photograph Size is about 4" x 6" (10x15cm). Type: New Print on high quality Photo Paper. Quality: This is NOT an inkjet or Laserjet print but one produced in a professional photographic lab.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:08 AM)

Photo By Douglas Aircraft Co. 15-10-1942














WWII DOUGLAS HAVOC A20 Attack Bomber Photo By Douglas Aircraft Co. 10/15/42 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII DOUGLAS HAVOC A20 Attack Bomber Photo By Douglas Aircraft Co. 10/15/42 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Thursday at 10:30 AM)




----------

